# MLB playoff predictions



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, make your picks for the *FIRST ROUND.*

The winner gets to kick min0 lee in the nuts.

Oakland/Minnesota
Detroit/NY Yankees
St Louis/San Diego
LA Dodgers/NY Mets


My picks:
Minnesota in 5
NY Yankees in 3
St Louis in 4
NY Mets in 5


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

My picks:
Minnesota in 4
NY Yankees in 4
San Diego in 5
NY Mets in 5


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> OK, make your picks for the *FIRST ROUND.*
> 
> *The winner gets to kick min0 lee in the nuts.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 2, 2006)

Minnesota
Detroit
St. Louis
NYM


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I am glad not everyone is leaving St.Louis out! That would be my team and they have struggled badly down the stretch. 

I think the majority will pick the Mets to win it, but they are without an ace in Pedro now. We will see though and when I say win it I mean the National league.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

*Peter
Gammons*




 *ALDS:*
Yanks over Tigers
A's over Twins
*NLDS:*
Mets over Dodgers
Padres over Cards
*ALCS:*
Yankees over A's
*NLCS:*
Mets over Padres





*in 7*

*MVP:*
Mariano Rivera


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

*ESPN experts: Who's going to win?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2610409


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Gammons what a huge fag! Wow I hate that guy. Of course he is going to pick the Yanks. He does every single year. He ruled them out at the beggining of the year whenever Shef and Matsui went down. What a shmuck.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

St. louis injury report.

Josh HancockDay-To-DayOct. 2_Comment:_ Hancock's MRI Saturday for an abdominal strain did not show anything amiss, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports.

Jim EdmondsDay-To-DayOct. 2_Comment:_ Edmonds missed Sunday's game with a sore left foot, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports.

David EcksteinDay-To-DaySep. 30_Comment:_ Eckstein (hamstring) was a surprise late addition to the starting lineup Friday, but he left the game early after getting hit by a pitch in the leg.

Jose VizcainoDay-To-DaySep. 26_Comment:_ Vizcaino left Monday's game in the sixth inning when he took a helmet to his knee while on the basepaths.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Gammons what a huge fag! Wow I hate that guy. Of course he is going to pick the Yanks. He does every single year. He ruled them out at the beggining of the year whenever Shef and Matsui went down. What a shmuck.


 
Isn't he a Red Sox faithful?

I hate to say this but if the Yankees lose with that lineup, I will be real disapointed.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

*Steve
Phillips*



*ALDS:*
Yanks over Tigers
A's over Twins
*NLDS:*
Padres over Cards
Mets over Dodgers
*ALCS:*
A's over Yankees
*NLCS:*
Mets over Padres





*in 6*

*MVP:*
Nick Swisher


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Edmonds and Eckstein are huge in that lineup and everyone knows the centerfield that Edmonds plays, Amazing! But as for Vizcaino we can certainly win without him. Of course there would have to be another reliever goin down for the Cards as if they need anymore problems there. Maybe Puljos can prove why he will win another MVP this year?


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Isn't he a Red Sox faithful?
> 
> I hate to say this but if the Yankees lose with that lineup, I will be real disapointed.



They do have the best lineup that money can buy. But you have to hand it to the big boss there he does put his money back into his team.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Edmonds and Eckstein are huge in that lineup and everyone knows the centerfield that Edmonds plays, Amazing! But as for Vizcaino we can certainly win without him. Of course there would have to be another reliever goin down for the Cards as if they need anymore problems there. Maybe Puljos can prove why he will win another MVP this year?


 
It will be interesting to see how much Wells and Piazza have left.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 2, 2006)

Should be good Playoffs no matter what (even though the Sox are out). A lot of good matchups. I'll still tune in to root against the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Should be good Playoffs no matter what (even though the Sox are out). A lot of good matchups. I'll still tune in to root against the Yankees.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Minnesota in 5
NY Yankees in 3
St Louis in 4
NY Mets in 4


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Oakland in 5
New York in 3
St.Louis in 5 
Mets in 4

Then:
New York in 6
St.Louis in 7

Then:
St.Louis in 6

Sorry guys this is how I want it to go, even though I dont think it will go like that. I figure that the Yankees will win it all yet again.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> OK, make your picks for the *FIRST ROUND.*
> 
> The winner gets to kick min0 lee in the nuts.
> 
> ...


My picks:
Minnesota in 4
NY Yankees in 3
San Diego in 5
NY Mets in 4

The Yanks should take it all this year.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2006)

A's in 4
NY Yankees in 3
St Louis in 5
NY Mets in 4


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2006)

Late in the game, but I'm rooting for the A's


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D and FatCat are the only ones who picked Oakland over Minnesota.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Double D and FatCat are the only ones who picked Oakland over Minnesota.



I never thought they'd drop two at the Metrodome...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2006)

When will the powers-that-be wise up and change the playoffs to all best of 7's?  Best of 5's are too short, especially after a 162 game season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> I never thought they'd drop two at the Metrodome...



Well Oakland has lost the last *NINE* games in which they had a chance to close out a series.  That right there is big time suckage.  So, Minnesota is not dead yet.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> When will the powers-that-be wise up and change the playoffs to all best of 7's? Best of 5's are too short, especially after a 162 game season.


 
Yeah I agree with you there buddy. Instead they change the NBA to all 7-game series'. Bullshit. There's less teams in the MLB post-season so it's probably in few years we'll see all 7 games.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Well its easy for the worse of the 2 teams to to take a 5 game series simply because if a team gets in a bind and loses the first 2 they try and shove their ace right back out there with only 2 or 3 days rest. And everyone knows that pitchers dont perform very well on short rest.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, the Tigers won a game!


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Good I would love to see the Tigers get to the series this year. Red Birds are up 2-0 right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> HOLY SHIT, the Tigers won a game!


And you thought different. I have a feeling this series will be closer.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

> Weaver outduels Wells; Cards take 2-0 lead vs. Padres


 
Wells did pretty good despite losing. I think that's all she wrote for San Diego.

Although the Yanks play at Detroit it's against Kenny "no balls" Rogers.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Cards just won. They are now up in the series 2 to 0. I am thinking sweep. They got Suppan pitching next, he has been pretty good here as of late.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> HOLY SHIT, the Tigers won a game!


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Oct 5, 2006)

Long as Jeter and A-rod play well I'm with the yanks I don't care to much about the other teams


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:


> Long as Jeter and *A-rod* play well I'm with the yanks...



Time to pick a new team.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Time to pick a new team.



Think he's going somewhere in the off-season?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Think he's going somewhere in the off-season?



He might as well leave now the way he is hitting

I doubt he will be delt as well.  Not many teams can afford that contract.  He is a great player just receives a lot of scrutiny from the NY Media.  PArt of being a Yankee


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2006)

Anaheim can afford the contract and they expressed interest (according to rumors) and have said they plan on spending money.

I really think it'd be best for A-Rod to get out of New York.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2006)

The 2-6 hitters were something like 2 for 18 yesterday, but of course the focus is on A-Rod.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> The 2-6 hitters were something like 2 for 18 yesterday, but of course the focus is on A-Rod.



Sheffield, Giambi, and A-Rod went 0 for 11 (1 walk) with 7 Ks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Anaheim can afford the contract and they expressed interest (according to rumors) and have said they plan on spending money.
> 
> I really think it'd be best for A-Rod to get out of New York.



Do they have any catching prospects?  Posada is getting up there in age, and it may be time to start thinking about his replacement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

So much for home field advantage.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> The 2-6 hitters were something like 2 for 18 yesterday, but of course the focus is on A-Rod.


 

Jeter was 5 for 5 the day before, while A-Rod was 1 for 4 with a meaningless hit.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

It doesnt matter what Arod does hes always goin to be the scapegoat in NY. He needs out of New York.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> He might as well leave now the way he is hitting
> 
> I doubt he will be delt as well. Not many teams can afford that contract. He is a great player just receives a lot of scrutiny from the NY Media. PArt of being a Yankee


 
The word on A-Rod before he became a Yankee was that he was a compiler. He would get meaningless hits but when it counted he would get nothing.

So far the label has been true, here you have a Great ballplayer and yet when it comes to crunch time he buckles.

A-Rod has better career numbers than Jeter but Jeter shines at the right moment.....October.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> It doesnt matter what Arod does hes always goin to be the scapegoat in NY. He needs out of New York.


 
I disagree, we've plenty of cases like him before.

The bottom line is he has to produce when it counts.
Yes, we are demanding here in NY.

Look at Giambi, they were ready to release him after the steroid scandel.
What did he do, he produced and now alls forgotten.
A-Rod just needs to man up and shut up.

I will post anstory about him with sports illustraded so that you guys can get an idea of what's in his head.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Thing is with Arod is he doesnt have to sit around and take it like most of them. Hes Arod. Only the best player in the Al for the past 4 or 5 years (statistically), but maybe not this year, but before this year anyways. If he wants out he will simply leave. Either by trade or whatever. A guy of his staus will only take so much.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Anaheim can afford the contract and they expressed interest (according to rumors) and have said they plan on spending money.
> 
> *I really think it'd be best for A-Rod to get out of New York*.


 
If he leaves with his tail between his ass it will tarnish his reputation, his story will be "he was great in Seattle but could not make it in the Big city"

He has to hit 5 homers in the playoffs bat .600 the rest of the series and matbe we will accept him.

There was a player here in NY once in the 70's that most New yorkers, reporters, teammates and even the manager didn't like.
He said to hell with everybody one day and hit 3 homers against the Dodgers.....it was a love affair after that, well at least with the fans.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thing is with Arod is he doesnt have to sit around and take it like most of them. Hes Arod. Only the best player in the Al for the past 4 or 5 years (statistically), but maybe not this year, but before this year anyways. If he wants out he will simply leave. Either by trade or whatever. A guy of his staus will only take so much.


He has stated that he will not leave and will use his no trade clause in his contract.

I'll say this, he is not a quiter.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

This is true he really isnt. I would only take so much personally. I can say this would never happen in St.Louis.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Minnesota in 5



What a dope!


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnson went 1 inning and 2/3. Knocked out already. Tigers up 3-1. Oh teh suspense. Of course I dont want the Yankees in it. They are much to stacked.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a game in which A-Rod who is batting clean up needs to step up.
He owns Kenny Rogers, if he can't preform now well............


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

^ I agree ^

If not you guys can sell him to the cards for cheap.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^ I agree ^
> 
> If not you guys can sell him to the cards for cheap.


Sell? We'll trade him for Pujols.  
Please........


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Hahaha. No deal Puljos is probably the clutch of baseball, well right up there with Ortiz.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Wells did pretty good despite losing. I think that's all she wrote for San Diego.
> 
> Although the Yanks play at Detroit it's against Kenny "no balls" Rogers.


Ken is kicking Yankee ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

The Yankees have an allstar team yet they don't convince me, heck their coaching staff is better than some teams......


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

3-0 bottom of the 5th. Tigers. Ouch. If Yanks lose here who do they counter with?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone else just see that foul ball call? Unbelievable. It wouldn't have amounted to anything anyway because Polanco reached anyway but it was just amazing that two umps right on top of the play didn't see the chalk fly up. I could see it on my little 13 inch TV in my room.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Johnson went 1 inning and 2/3. Knocked out already.



  It's the 6th inning and he's still pitching.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry guy next to me at work told me that?!?! What a basturd. Thats what I get taking someones word for it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> 3-0 bottom of the 5th. Tigers. Ouch. If Yanks lose here who do they counter with?



Jaret Wright.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

It was definitly a fair ball, if I was Leyland I would have asked for the ball back and see if it had chalk.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

What the freak?  4-0?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Jaret Wright.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Anyone else just see that foul ball call? Unbelievable.



It sure did look like they blew the call.  I think they blew the call at 2nd base on the pickoff play too, although they didn't show any replays.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

5-0...........get...the...Unit out...please.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaret Wright.....

BTW-5-0


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

A-Rod=


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What the freak?  4-0?



5-0 now.  Time for bed for me.  Gotta get up early in the morning.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruney.  Future closer?

Well min0, at least you've still got the Mets to root for.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> 5-0 now.  Time for bed for me.  Gotta get up early in the morning.



Night TT. You'll wake in the am and the paper will read "Yankees pull off a huge comeback".......Arod hits the game winning home run.........


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Bruney. Future closer?
> 
> Well min0, at least you've still got the Mets to root for.


El Duque is hurt and Pedro is out for the series.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Mino jump on my wagon.......GO  CARDS!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Night TT. You'll wake in the am and the paper will read "Yankees pull off a huge comeback".......*Arod hits the game winning home run.........*


 

That was not funny.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That was not funny.



Pick your head up alot of series left, hell this game aint even over yet. To many vets to count them out yet.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Just disapointed.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Frank Thomas is getting what he deserves. I am glad he made it and the Sox are out! Couldnt be any happier about that!

Sorry Mino, just saw the final, but hey like the Cubs (not that in any way I am comparing the Yankees to the Cubs) theres always (next year) tommrow.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

> Rogers entered the Division Series with a career 0-3 record and an 8.85 ERA in postseason play, and with the exception of Gary Sheffield, hitters up and down the New York lineup have a history of teeing off on him. The list of offenders includes Jorge Posada (.500 career average), Jason Giambi (.435), Bernie Williams (.353) and Damon (.306).
> Then there's Alex Rodriguez, who entered this game with 10 hits and five homers in 19 career at-bats against Rogers. A-Rod's combined on-base/slugging percentage against the Gambler was an unfathomable 2.046. But Rogers, whose October flops included memorably bad outings for the Yankees and Mets, pitched like a man looking to redeem his legacy. He pounded the strike zone, made deft use of his change up and curve ball, and threw his fastball with more zip than anyone expected.


 The freaking douche bag never ever pitched like that in the post season for both NY teams, now all of the sudden he reincarnates into Sandy Koufax striking the "Murderers Row and then Cano"


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Frank Thomas is getting what he deserves. I am glad he made it and the Sox are out! Couldnt be any happier about that!
> 
> Sorry Mino, just saw the final, but hey like the Cubs (not that in any way I am comparing the Yankees to the Cubs) theres always (next year) tommrow.


 
Agreed, I've always been a big Frank Thomas fan. Especially since I was 10 and I bought 2 packs of '90 leaf baseball cards and got 2 of his rookie cards. Total stokage for a 10 year old!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

I wonder what his numbers would have been if he never got hurt.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Ya no kidding he was the one of if not the best players of the mid to late 90's.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

Meh!  A yankees/ Mets world series would have been great for Baseball.  I was hoping that we would see it.  But if the Yanks Bats can't pick it up, I will hope for a Tigers/Mets series.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Mets wont be there. They may win this series, but they will never get through the next. Cardinals pitching is starting to pick it up. Suppan had one bad inning today, but other than that they have looked pretty good. Especially the bullpen. And not to mention we got the best clutch hitter in baseball.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

Roh Roh for the Yanks. 4-0.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Unreal.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, I figured NY would jump all over them out of the gate!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

So whats next for Arod?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> So whats next for Arod?



Winter Ball.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Somewhere away from NY. I dont think he will want to stay around there for long.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Somewhere away from NY. I dont think he will want to stay around there for long.


No loss what so ever.
The Tigers want to win this more, the Yankees......unreal.

I would prefer to see them have 4 good starting pitchers than 10 great hitters.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Who are these pitchers?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Pitching will definitly win it for you. Look at the Diamondbacks whenever they had Schilling and Johnson. They were dominating in the playoffs. And what did they have as hitters Gonzo and who else? Had a few decent others, but their pitching was awesome.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well I know we arent suppose to talk about it, but has the Yanks gotten a hit? And 7 to 0 damn!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

God damn 7-0 and Detroit was expected to be a cellar dweller at the beginning of the season.  

Top of the 6th no hitter just broken


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn me, I just had to talk about it!!!!!!!
I am trying to catch every pitch on the computer from here at work. Being here whenever I want to be watching the game sucks. Are they broadcasting off of Fox? And if not are they broadcasting tonights game off of Fox?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes and Yes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2006)

Go Patriots.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Go Patriots.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well its over........YAYNKEES LOSE YAYNKEES LOSE (Oh I know I spelled it that way I was just trying to sound like their announcer).

Well let the Arod bashing continue! Lets go ahead and start on the rest of the team now. Well I would say they lost in definitly every aspect of the game. And they definintly didnt hit!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Minnesota
> *Detroit*
> St. Louis
> NYM


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Minnesota*
> Detroit
> St. Louis
> NYM








But hey you got the one that really counts!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats to the Detroit Tigers!
Their fans deserve this.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone else think they're going a little overboard with the celebration? This is unbelievable. Someone better tell them they have 2 more 7 game series to go.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Whats going on I am at work?

Well the media had it set up like david vs. Goliath, so you know they all knew that. So I think they are just in as much shock as the rest of us. I would like to see them make it to the series now!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Anyone else think they're going a little overboard with the celebration? This is unbelievable. Someone better tell them they have 2 more 7 game series to go.



The thought crossed my mind, but they were huge underdogs and have sucked for a long time.  And I approve of any celebration that takes place as a result of Yankee despair.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw one sign in the stands:

"Hey Johnny, you left your playoff beard in Beantown!"

HA!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I saw one sign in the stands:
> 
> "Hey Johnny, you left your playoff beard in Beantown!"
> 
> HA!!



I was watching the game over in another room around here at work and I saw them do a close up on Damon. And I told the guy next to me, thats what he gets for being a sellout. That would be like Puljos going to the Cubs! Ridiculous.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2006)

I love when the Yankee's lose.  I can't stand that team.  I love seeing Jeter's face when they get beat in the playoffs.

Good for the tigers.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Anyone else think they're going a little overboard with the celebration? This is unbelievable. Someone better tell them they have 2 more 7 game series to go.


I don't think they did, they earned every right to do so.

It's good they did this in front of the Yankees, in fact they should have shoved their penises down their throats.....then I can understand why they choked.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I saw one sign in the stands:
> 
> "Hey Johnny, you left your playoff beard in Beantown!"
> 
> HA!!


Beantown? That's a strange sound I normally don't hear during October?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

*Haters!!!!!*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

I hope the Red Sox some how attain A-Rod this off-season. I know it's highly unlikely and all Sox fans will want to murder me for saying it but I was one of the people in 2003 praying for A-Rod in a Red Sox uni. Most people won't admit that now. It will interesting to see what would have been the past few years had we acquired him. And we'll give A-Rod some real fans who would never boo our star player and give him the support he needs to have another MVP season. Can't wait to hear what other people say about that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Beantown? That's a strange sound I normally don't hear during October?


 
You have a bad memory then. Can't remember 2 years ago can ya?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You have a bad memory then. Can't remember 2 years ago can ya?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hope the Red Sox some how attain A-Rod this off-season. I know it's highly unlikely and all Sox fans will want to murder me for saying it but I was one of the people in 2003 praying for A-Rod in a Red Sox uni. Most people won't admit that now. It will interesting to see what would have been the past few years had we acquired him. And we'll give *A-Rod some real fans who would never boo our star player *and give him the support he needs to have another MVP season. Can't wait to hear what other people say about that.


 
Please, what happened to your shortstop last year.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Boston is a tough town also, go ask Texas about Arod.
There must be a reason why they let him go.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Please, what happened to your shortstop last year.


 
Who Renteria? I don't even remember him getting booed. And if he did, it was probably about 1/1000000000th as bad as A-Rod got it NY. That was just absurd.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Who Renteria? I don't even remember him getting booed. And if he did, it was probably about 1/1000000000th as bad as A-Rod got it NY. That was just absurd.


 I totally agree with you on A-Rod, the last time I ever saw that kind of treatment was with Bob Wittman.

The one thing that irks me and others are his stupid comments. "



> "I can't help that I'm a bright person," he said last month. "I know that's not a great quote to give, but I can't pretend to play dumb and stupid


 


> When people write [bad things] about me, I don't know if it's [because] I'm good-looking, I'm biracial, I make the most money, I play on the most popular team...."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You have a bad memory then. Can't remember 2 years ago can ya?


Savor it, the next one will be in 79 years.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey lets let this go. Yankees are out moving on. The Mets sure do look good. But then again the Tigers definitly did to. Its going to be odd the Yankees are out and they will probably get the most coverage. Now thats dumb.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

I let go....I am now ok....


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey lets hope the Mets win so the Cards dont play tommorow until 7! That means it will be on a local channel and I can get it here at work. Alright alright I know no one cares, but none the less, if you are a pissed off Yankee fan looks like you might consider jumping ship and routing for the Mets?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey lets hope the Mets win so the Cards dont play tommorow until 7! That means it will be on a local channel and I can get it here at work. Alright alright I know no one cares, but none the less, if you are a pissed off Yankee fan looks like you might consider jumping ship and routing for the Mets?


Most New York fans stay loyal, in the AL I would like to see the Tigers beat the A's and well in the NL it's the  Mets all the way.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

See around the Chicago area they either love the Cubs or the Sox. Theres no in between. Good to see your show support both ways.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well looks like I get to see the game tommorow. Oh how nice is that. Will be the first playoff game I have gotten to see. Probably will be the last. I got nothing but 12 hour shits from 2 weeks ago until 2 months from now......urgh.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

A-rod who said he is the missing piece when he came over here went 2-for-15 against the Angels last season and now was 1-for-14 against the Tigers. 

If they can get a couple of good pitchers for him that would be good.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh well...

The Mets win!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Oh well...
> 
> The Mets win!!


 
That who I'm rootin for now too. It's weird that I've always been a Mets fan but always despised the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

They are very exciting.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Mets have a great team. And yes very exciting. I 'm hoping the Cards can pull it out, but if not I am atleast hoping a NL team wins it this year!


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Cards vs. Padres. Wheres all the love for the Cards?!?!?!?!

Whats up the Yanks lose and now no one gives 2 shits?


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Oct 8, 2006)

my yanks blew it I wonder whats next....


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Yankees Yankees Yankees. They are out of the playoffs and the only thing the damn media wants to cover is the overpaid and under-accomplished Yankees. Sheesh, thats getting old quick!


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

You know where I am going with this!!!!

GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Well the Cards are the underdogs yet again. Shocking news I know. But they will pull it off against the Mets just like they have been pulling it off all year. The way they played the Padres tonight was just like playing a flute the melody was sweet and the harmony was perfect! They were in on key with everything they did. And thats almost always the way a Tony Larussa ball club plays!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

It's going to be a good series.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope so. Mets have a great team as well and they are going to be tough to beat!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Minnesota in 5
> NY Yankees in 3
> St Louis in 4
> NY Mets in 4



I got half right.  Unfortunately, the wrong half.   


Detroit in 5.
St Louis in 6.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2006)

Double D, Goodfella, and FatCat all got three series right in the first round.  



OK, make your *LCS* picks:

Oakland/Detroit
NY Mets/St Louis


My picks:
Detroit in 6
NY Mets in 7


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Detroit in 6
Mets in 5


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

Detroit in 7
Mets in 7


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2006)

Mets in 6
Detroit in 6

If it's the Mets and A's it will be a rematch of the '73 series the Mets lost.
If it The Card's against Detroit , it will be another rematch.....was it '68?


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Detroit in 5 St.Louis in 7. Cant shit on my team!!!! Picthing was great the first game. However if you really watched where Weaver missed compared to where Glavine missed. Glavine would miss out of the strike zone and whenever Weaver missed it was in the middle! That was the difference in that game. Cards have Carp goin next game, St.Louis is in a must win with their ace going. And they will win this one!


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> And they will win this one!



Oh yeah thats right......


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)

St. louis has me worried.....I hope Pujols goes back into his slump.

The Mets really do miss Pedro and El Duque.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)

OK now, who is this imposter with the Tigers posing as Kenny Rogers?
Is that really SAndy Koufax in his uniform?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)

Detroit wins!
Congrats


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

St.Louis ought to have you worried. They played excellent tonight. And simply outplayed the Mets. Tommrow is going to be a toss up. Neither pitcher going for either team is really known. Reyes for the cCards has shown signs of being a brilliant pitcher on a few occasions this year, but his era is also inflated due to him taking one for the team on a few occasions. He simply stayed out there to give his bullpen a rest. Tommorow night ought to be a good game as well. 

But tonight the Cards were looking very good. And Spezio is on fire!!! Hes been cluth all year. Heck even Yadier Molina is coming along. Cards are getting hot at the right time. They have to be the most streakiest team in baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> St.Louis ought to have you worried. They played excellent tonight. And simply outplayed the Mets. Tommrow is going to be a toss up. Neither pitcher going for either team is really known. Reyes for the cCards has shown signs of being a brilliant pitcher on a few occasions this year, but his era is also inflated due to him taking one for the team on a few occasions. He simply stayed out there to give his bullpen a rest. Tommorow night ought to be a good game as well.
> 
> But tonight the Cards were looking very good. And Spezio is on fire!!! Hes been cluth all year. Heck even Yadier Molina is coming along. Cards are getting hot at the right time. They have to be the most streakiest team in baseball.


Worried? I'm scared shitless, they seem to have the momemtum going for them.
Losing Pedro and El Duque really, really hurt them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

I will add this though, I think Detroit will take it all.
This is their year.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

They seem to be playing well. But the teams they have been facing hasnt had a lick of clutch hitting or good pitcing going for them. St.Louis has been here before and will produce. However they have their hands full with the Mets. i will agree though the AL is the team favored to win it. But this years Cards seem hungry. It will be interesting. Go Cards!

Oh and dont forget the Cards are missing Mulder as well, along with Issy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Detroits pitching is for real, now their hitting took me by suprise.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Their pitching has been suspect all year right along with their hitting, particularlly in the second half. However as both the Tigers and Cards are proving doesnt mean shit what they do in the second half, its what happens in the post-season. Damn Detroit doesnt play until next Saturday. Meaning they will all be fresh, but will they be sharp or not? Thats the question. Go Cards!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a long layoff, I can bet anyone that Detroit will lose the first game.
Lets go Mets!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

I think they will......Go Cards!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 15, 2006)

What happened to Jason Marquis?  Did he get hurt?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

No he is totally a bust. I dont even know if they got him on the roster for postseason. I did see him last night, but he is aweful!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Here we go Cards.....since a little New York fan helped me throw together an avatar we are ready to rock!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

It seems as if this series is taking forever to finish.  It doesn't help that the AL was done in 4 games.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It seems as if this series is taking forever to finish. It doesn't help that the AL was done in 4 games.


The rainouts have screwed it all up.

I thought Pujols was cool, guess not.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> The rainouts have screwed it all up.
> 
> I thought Pujols was cool, guess not.



Hey, sorry I haven't commented in awhile.  Rain outs definintely hurt the NL Champ at this point.  Since it will be "all arms at hand" tomorrow night.  Tigers could be hurt by the layoff, but they have alot of big arms.  Probably advantage Tigers against tired arms.  Oh well, this is great.  My dream would be a Big D/Cards series.  I lived in the Lou for 5 years and I grew up in Michigan.  I have all the Series programs with the tickets stapled in them from the Cards/Tiges Series in '68.  My Grandpa grew up in St. Lou and spent 40 years in Mich.  He flew back and forth from Grand Rapids to St.Louis and saw all 7 games of the series.  I still remember him getting cable TV and him sitting in his chair every day watching the Braves on TV and listening to the cubs on his am transister radio with the plastic earpiece in place.  What a guy.  I sure miss him.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Cool story, back then some radio announcers painted a better picture of the game.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

The first team to score 3 runs before the 3rd inning will win.

I believe it will be NY.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope it is the Mets

Mets Magic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah let's go Mets.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2006)

1-0 mets bottom of 1st


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ouch. Good game 7 though. Hated to see Beltran end it he had such a good year. Tigers are gonna crush the Cardinals anway.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Very good game, I hade my eyes covered but I was peeeking thruuohg


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

World Series - Detroit in 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey min0, have you recovered yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tigers in 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Detroit in 5 St.Louis in 7.



  Not too shabby, Double D.  You should get a job on ESPN.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey min0, have you recovered yet?


They shoulda won....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> They shoulda won....




I didn't see too many posts from you today.  Were you out drowning your sorrows last night?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2006)

I was out shopping, it's sad to see them out it.
They were the favorites to win but the Mets just didn't hit at all, their pitching took them pretty far despite only have 1 real good pitcher against the Cards.


Wasn't that an awesome catch Chavez made?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Wasn't that an awesome catch Chavez made?



We'll be seeing that one replayed several times during the Series.  When he made that catch, I thought for sure the Mets had divine intervention on their side.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> We'll be seeing that one replayed several times during the Series. When he made that catch, I thought for sure the Mets had divine intervention on their side.


 
My thoughts exactly, I thought Floyd would win the game at the end like Gibson.

They keep replaying the catch but they should also show the whole play.
I also wanted to see the throw afterwards. 

It was a good game nonetheless, I hate blowouts.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I was very happy at how the series ended up of course!!! And now the Cards are up 1-0 over the Tigers. Everyone always counts the Cards out, hell they do every year. Good to see things are going well for them. 

Oh and one hell of a catch by the Mets LF'er. I thought they would win for sure then. Hey Mino the games were pretty fairly matched since Carpenter was suppose to be our only dominant pitcher as well. But Suppan pitched like the cy young winner! And hell we were also missing Mulder. Series wouldve been different if the Mets had Pedro going, but what more couldve anyone asked for out of Oliver Perez?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

They pitched very good, in fact I am really suprised.

Oliver Perez was a suprise, he played his guts out there.
Too bad he can't do it over a long season.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah he was a huge prospect coming up and just kinda fizzled out. Speaking of pitching very well, I am sure you caught Reyes pitching last night? Now thats a preformance!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

This year turned out to be a good one, I did say that Detroit will win the first game due to the layoff.

I think Detroit will be being that the AL is the stronger league....but then again I thought the Mets would win.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well all the Cards were wanting was a split in Detroit. And they got it! So now they look ahead. Weavers been good and they still got their ace and Suppan who was been great left. I know Rogers has been great, but hes due to get roughed up!


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Well I cant let this thread die yet. We are in the thick of things now. We are looking for the world series champs now. Mino what gives get to posting here brother. My Cards have Suppan going tonight. He has been money in big games! And whats up with Rogers being able to stay in the game the other night?!?! I bet he doesnt try that again. BTW not just out of the game, but outa the series!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

They're still playing?


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I see how ya are TT. Its been huge around here, but then again I am from around St.Louis. Hell theres even a guy from a radio station camped out around the game on top of a building until the series is over just to prove that the Cards have the best fans alive, *LIKE THERES ANY DOUBT!!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually I have been watching some of the series.  I can't stay up to watch the entire game, though, since morning comes too early, especially on workout days.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I tell ya. I fell asleep last night in the 8th inning and jumped up at 3am to turn the tv on. And much relieved to see they held on.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

It's rained out?

This has been a very entertaining series.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


Can you believe they are trying to play in this rain.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

I turned off the TV.  The biggest games of the year and they're playing in crap weather?  $$$


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Who's going to watch?


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Well I was happy they called it off, but all in all it hurts the Cards if this goes 7. Suppan wont be able to pitch on full rest. There was suppose to be an off day and now there wont be. I think that MLB should step in and give them the proper rest they were suppose to get. But its best not to put them in the rain and attempt to run around in a circle being all muddy. Damn the luck though, I had some beer and was ready to celebrate a 3-1 lead!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who's going to watch?



They're on too late.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> I had some beer and was ready to celebrate a 3-1 lead!!!!



I assume it didn't go to waste.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't believe it.....

The Cards win it!

Well I don't think anybody won....it would have been interesting trying to find some nutsacks.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

Go figure, 2 Yankee castoffs played like champs...Weaver and Rogers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I don't believe it.....
> 
> The Cards win it!
> 
> Well I don't think anybody won....it would have been interesting trying to find some nutsacks.








   Did someone say something?  




 




Congrats to the Cards and their fans.  I don't think Eckstein deserved the MVP though.  He had 2 excellent games, but Molina had a better overall series.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone say something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This series was different to say the least.
They reall should have them played sooner, I wouldn't even mind a late afternoon game.


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

Woah woah woah......hey Mino was I not picking the Cards all along. Spread em! 

No but in all honesty I may have been just as shocked as everyone else. How freakin shitty was the Tiger pitchers Defense?!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2006)

It took you long enough to check in here and gloat, Double D.    Did you see the sign someone had that said "Hit it to the pitcher"?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Woah woah woah......hey Mino was I not picking the Cards all along. *Spread em*!


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah I saw that TT. Unbelievable how bad the pitchers were. But it was also unbelievable how the pitching was for the Cards. The Cards didnt hit very well and still won in 3. Thanks partly to the Detroit pitchers, but mostly to their own pitchers. 

CARDINALS WORLD SERIES CHAMPS!!!!! Wow that sounds good.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't forget to say thanks to the Tigers bats, who went cold, with the 2nd worst team batting average in World Series history.


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Their bats did go cold for a reason. The Cards pitching was phenominal all postseason, they shut the 3 teams down that they played. I will have to say that the week they had off from clenching so soon probably did hurt them some, but then again they were simply not prepared to play!


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> St. louis injury report.
> 
> Josh HancockDay-To-DayOct. 2_Comment:_ Hancock's MRI Saturday for an abdominal strain did not show anything amiss, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports.
> 
> ...



Look at ya.....remember this post. Tryin to count my cards out! 

Alright I will let this season be over for you now....I just wanted to get one last told ya so in.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Look at ya.....remember this post. Tryin to count my cards out!
> 
> Alright I will let this season be over for you now....I just wanted to get one last told ya so in.


I know nothing.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats alright if you know nothing then most of Amercia didnt either....not this year atleast.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2006)

I really didn't think the Cards would win, they played better in the past.s


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

You and 99% of America.


----------

